# Hallo erstmal



## jp223 (25. März 2015)

Hallo bin der Jens bin 28 und wohne im Saarland. Im November habe ich mit meiner Frau ein Haus gekauft, mit dabei 2 kleine Teiche die wie sollte es sein schon Jahre nicht mehr beachtet wurden und zudem auch noch mit der Schieflage des Geländes eingebaut wurden. 

Nun ich habe zu allererst einen Teich komplett entfernt und den etwas größeren gesäubert und neu eingesetzt.
Aus den vorhandenen Steinen die im Teich lagen einen Haufen gebildet und aus restmaterial einen kleinen Bachlauf daraus gebaut. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage wie bepflanzen ich den Bachlauf und den Teich da im teich momentan gar keine Pflanzen mehr drin sind.
Zum Teich es ist ein Ferigteich mit den Maßen 2,80 x 1,70 x 1,00


----------



## Lyliana (25. März 2015)

Hallo Jens und Willkommen.

Wir haben auch einen Bachlauf gebastelt, ganz frisch. Und da werden früher oder später, so hoffe ich. __ Bachbunge, __ Pfennigkraut und sowas lang und hinein wachsen.
In der Rubrik Pflanzen, sind ganz viele erklärt und auch wofür die geeignet sind. Da musst du mal vorbei schauen 
Die studier ich auch schon seit ich hier angemeldet bin 

Auf Steine, sofern sie nicht von Wasser triefen, kannst auch Dachwurz drauf setzen. Sieht super aus, hab ich schon mal gesehen.... und werd ich auch nachmachen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

Hallo Jens

Herzlich Willkommen schön das du was am Teich machst , wo wohnst  du im Saarland (sind ja einige Saarlänner da) stell mal Bilder rein ,den die sehen wir alle gern 
Gruss aus de Palz  ins Saarland Patrick


----------



## jp223 (25. März 2015)

so sieht es momentan aus noch relativ wüst.


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

na ja nennen wir es ausbaufähig  noch ein bissel Kies oder Splitt in den Bachlauf und warten bis die Sonne die Pflanzen kitzelt  , ne ist ja noch genug Platz um sich auszuleben ,ich hab Zuhause nur gut die hälfte ,dafür einen 900qm 

Garten 2min mit dem Rad weg

Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (25. März 2015)

Ein hallo und willkommen im Forum der herrlich Teich Verrückten .

Als zu deinem Teich ,und das ist meine Meinung ( sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt ).
Du hast eine Unmenge an Platz, und könntest Dir einen Wunderschönen Teich anlegen.
Mach dich hier im Forum schlau,  schau dir die Teiche an , stelle Fragen, Plane.
Hier sind genug Teich Verrückte die Dir helfen.
Auch ich bin Saarländer,  und wenn Du möchtest kannst Du gerne mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## maarkus (26. März 2015)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum. Zunächst musst du wissen, was du willst. Reicht dir die Schale, oder darf es etwas mehr sein? Ich komme viel bei Privatleuten rum und muss sagen, man kann auch mit so einer Schale eine kleine Oase schaffen. Aber in den meisten Fällen ist es nichts Ahnsehnliches geworden. Mit etwas Spatenarbeit und Folie kannst du ganz einfach einen "schöneren" und größeren Teich erstellen. Er muss nicht riesig sein aber ist am Ende wohl von der Optik her besser.


----------



## maarkus (26. März 2015)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum. Zunächst musst du wissen, was du willst. Reicht dir die Schale, oder darf es etwas mehr sein? Ich komme viel bei Privatleuten rum und muss sagen, man kann auch mit so einer Schale eine kleine Oase schaffen. Aber in den meisten Fällen ist es nichts Ahnsehnliches geworden. Mit etwas Spatenarbeit und Folie kannst du ganz einfach einen "schöneren" und größeren Teich erstellen. Er muss nicht riesig sein aber ist am Ende wohl von der Optik her besser.


----------



## jolantha (26. März 2015)

Laßt den Jens doch erst einmal bauen, wie er möchte, und Erfahrung sammeln 
Er ist doch noch jung genug, um hundertmal neu anzufangen, und zu vergrößern


----------



## koile (26. März 2015)

Moin Anne,
wir lassen Ihn ja machen,
aber Du weißt auch ,wenn du 10 x Anfängst , hast du die x fachen kosten.

Und lieber einmal Richtig, als x mal ( Sch••••)Schade,
 und bei uns kriegen sie Geholfen. 

Aber jedem wie er mag, kein muß nur ein Hinweis.


----------



## bilderzaehler (26. März 2015)

Hallo Jens,

ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen ... mach was Richtiges mit Deinem vielen Platz. Ich hab mir im Sommer 2012 eine 450-l-Fertigpfütze eingebuddelt, daneben einen Mörtelkübel. Hatte viel Spaß, __ Libellen und ztw. sogar einen Froschn. Aber ganz tief in mir drin war immer der Drang nach mehr Wasser.

Jetzt im Rahmen meines Gartenumbaus musste ein Baum weichen, aus dem dabei entstandenen Loch wurde ein größeres Loch. Bin mittendrin, die Maße werden 5 x 3 m, die tiefste Stelle 1,20 m. Das macht so irre viel Spaß, gestern hab ich olivgrüne Folie und Vlies bestellt. Leider muss ich bald in Urlaub aber ab Mitte April gehts rund, ein paar Tönnchen Sandstein für die Gestaltung samt Wasserfall werde ich verbauen, der Rest meines kleinen Gartens wird im asiatischen Stil mit Kies, Laternen, Bambus und Ahörnern gehalten. Aber erst muss der 2-m-Zaun um den Garten gesetzt werden.

Meine kleine Pfütze darf bleiben, ich plane ein trockenes Bachbett als Verbindung zwischen beiden Gewässern.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2015)

Sieht es am Anfang   nicht immer trostlos aus  bei mir sieht es nach 7 Jahren immer noch aus als hätte ich erst angefangen,  was solls ,den , den es stört darf mich besuchen und darf mir helfen 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## jp223 (26. März 2015)

Hab ja die wo he erst angefangen mit dem Garten. Größerer teich hätte ich gerne wird momentannaber von meiner Regierung nicht unterstützt. Da ich erst vor 5 Monaten ins Haus gezogen bin hab ich zur zeit auch noch andere Arbeit wie mir einen Teich nach "meinen" Vorstellungen zu bauen. Das Geld ist da natürlich auch ein entscheidender Punkt. 
Wer weiß wenn mein Nachwuchs etwas größer ist und ich dann immer noch das verlangen nach mehr habe kommt vielleicht noch etwas größeres aber zur Zeit langt mir diese Größe und ich versuche damit das für mich beste daraus zu machen


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2015)

nur keine HEKTIK, es kummt  eh wies kummt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (26. März 2015)

bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Leider muss ich bald in Urlaub
> Anhang anzeigen 142660



Das nenn ich mal Spass am Garten 


Sorry, der musste aber sein


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
ich muss jetzt einfach auf diesen alten Beitrag schreiben,weil ich diese Wortwahl auch so herrlich finde:
"Leider muss ich bald in Urlaub".
So ist es mir dieses Jahr auch ergangen.Aber ich bin nicht mitgefahren.Und deshalb sitze ich hier und schreibe in einem 
"TEICH-FORUM"----weil,sonst hätte ich gar keinen Teich.
Habe ich mir in der Zeit angelegt als die Familie weg war.
Ansonsten fahre ich seeehr gerne im November mit Mann und Hund nach Dänemark. Dann habe ich für mich und meinen Garten Winterruhe eingeläutet.
Im Sommer ist ganz schlecht mit Urlaub ,dann ist Erntezeit von Zucchini,Bohnen Tomaten usw..
Frühling ist auch keine gute Zeit um Urlaub zu machen,denn dann wird gesät und gepflanzt für die kommende Ernte

Liebe Grüße 
Michaela


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Jens,
was ist denn aber eigentlich draus geworden?
Würde mich arg interressieren!!!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Sep. 2017)

Wir spammen grade nen alten thread zu  Wobei dadurch vielleicht der thread-Ersteller eine Benachrichtigung bekommt und antwortet.


nuggeterbse schrieb:


> "Leider muss ich bald in Urlaub".


Konnte ich für das kommende lange Wochenende gerade noch abbiegen. Sonst müssten wir das halb renovierte Betonloch gerade wieder ablassen zum Schaden von x __ Schnecken, Molchen, __ Libellen, __ Muscheln, meiner Nerven und überhaupt. Mein GöGa war erst enttäuscht, dann fiel ihm ein, dass er eigentlich viel zu viel Stress an der Backe hat um den DüDo für die paar Tage klarzumachen. Und dann noch ne unleidliche Frau an der Backe ... Er ist jetzt auch ganz erleichtert, dass er stattdessen auf der Teichbaustelle helfen darf und nebenbei gemütlich das WoMo halt für Anfang November klarmachen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (25. Sep. 2017)

Es scheint also noch mehr so "Bekloppte"wie mich zu geben


----------

